# Powdered Sugar or Granulated?



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

Had a long time bee keeper tell me that I should put the granulated sugar on the top inner board and not the powdered. Which one is it supposed to be?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

For what purpose would you put sugar on your board? to feed, or are you trying to knock down mites?


----------



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

to feed


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Winter feeding bees most make fondant candy to sit on top...not just loose sugar...if you were just putting loose in I'd say to use granulated as well...powdered sugar is pretty much just used to knock mites down if your hive is infected..but then that goes straight down the frames to make ghost bees 

http://www.kyagr.com/statevet/bees/documents/coldweatherfeedingtipsinformationsheetrevised121807.pdf

Your location isn't mentioned..but unless you're below freezing temps already I'd suggest a 2:1 sugar water feed for fall feeding. Not sure of you use sugar water feeds...you can put it in front feeders or make your own top feeders for it. Do they have no stores at all?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Place a sheet of news paper or a paper plate on the top bars and feed regular old granulated sugar. You want it on the top bars so it is close, News paper is better than a paper plate as the bees can chew thru it better to get the sugar.

I think I remember it is called the mountian camp method of feeding. Might want to google it for more information.

 Al


----------



## G3farms (Dec 18, 2009)

Al is right, the term "mountain camp" was put on this method of feeding the bees. Most make a shim of about 2" tall (think of a 2" tall super) to give extra room for the pile of sugar. Some take a spray bottle of water and lightly spray the edges of the sugar to keep it from sliding so bad, it will crust over slightly. Feeding syrup this late in the year will put extra moisture inside of the hive and can cause condensation which will kill the bees. Granulated sugar is what you want to feed the bees, powdered sugar has cornstarch in it and is very hard for the bees to digest.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

what about grease-patties?

2cups sugar : 1cup crisco and you can add peppermint oil to control mites.


----------



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

Interesting idea there ET1 SS. I am fairly new to keeping bees and am open to all the help and ideas. So mix the sugar. crisco and oil and form into a patty and place how and where in the hive? On a paper plate or on newspapers on top of the frames or on the top of the inner board? Is the Fondant candy a reguler Fondant candy receipe or something else? Below freezing at times here already.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

farmerjohn said:


> Interesting idea there ET1 SS. I am fairly new to keeping bees and am open to all the help and ideas. So mix the sugar. crisco and oil and form into a patty and place how and where in the hive? On a paper plate or on newspapers on top of the frames or on the top of the inner board? Is the Fondant candy a reguler Fondant candy receipe or something else? Below freezing at times here already.


Grease-patties are fairly common winter feed.

We have a hard time getting them to form solid patties they are always sticky-gooey soft. So I lay them out on plastic plates with a shallow rim. Freezing them helps, as you can make a dozen and stack them frozen. Until needed.

I have tried sugar mixtures that go into a ziploc baggie. Laid on it's side on top of the frames, then razor slits are made in the top. I don't really like them, since you can go through a lot of ziploc baggies.

We have tried mixing honey, sugar and crisco; but again the result is rather syrupy. So it would have to go into a shallow bowl or plate with a raised rim.

We also tried warm water with gelatin [thinking that when it cools it would become a solid] then adding honey, sugar, crisco, and oil. But as it cooled the water/jello part separated from the crisco/sugar part.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Grease patties are messy and the bees we have really don't care for them at all. I usally have to remove over half of a patty in the spring when I add the honey supers.

the grease patties also don't do any thing about the Vorroa mites only the trak ones that don't seem to be much of a problem any longer for most. 

Better to make a *Candy Board*. The very bottom recipe of the link below.

http://www.sembabees.org/nonnavpages/recipes.html


 Al


----------

